# Tablet jitters only during the day?



## Tannonclaw (May 1, 2010)

Hey guys. 
Ever since I moved to my new place, I've noticed my tablet will 'jitter' when I try to use my pen on it during the day. This happens only from about 9AM in the morning to sometime at night. Through the night, it works fine. 

The only way I can use my tablet without it jittering in the daytime, is to place a hand or foot on my computer case and try to draw that way. So awkward!

I didn't have this problem where I lived before, and I did try reinstalling my drivers.

Does anyone know how to fix this? Does this seem like a compatibility kind of interference or maybe EMI? It's been super annoying. 

Edit: Just to clarify, I use a Wacom Graphire4, 6x8, Not been used more than 6 months and no damage.


----------



## Taralack (May 1, 2010)

wtf

It could be something going on it the day that's interfering with it, though I have no idea what it could be.


----------



## Tannonclaw (May 1, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> wtf
> 
> It could be something going on it the day that's interfering with it, though I have no idea what it could be.


Yeah. :< im trying to figure out what starts up at 9AM near me but I've found nothing.


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

Well, this is new.

What type of monitor do you have (LCD, CRT, etc), what peripherals do you have, near an airport, other devices in the area. Do you wear certain types of jewelry during these times, maybe when you sit down to draw you have a staticy type of clothing? Type of atmosphere where you live (desert type environments? Dust storms build high electric potential that can interfere with sensitive instruments). Do you live on a ley-line, paranormal activity nearby, I'm running out of stuff.

When you come to draw, ground yourself by touching something like a radiator.

Weird.


----------



## OxfordTweed (May 1, 2010)

Tannonclaw said:


> Yeah. :< im trying to figure out what starts up at 9AM near me but I've found nothing.



Rush hour.

Seriously, that's probably what it is. Everybody's getting ready for work/school/whatever. When I was living with my gran, the lights in her house would dim slightly at about 8:30am, and then get really bright again around 10pm. The power surge also affected the pottery kilns at the school I was going to (which was a block away from my gran's house). The teacher couldn't figure out why they were switching off randomly at night, and when I mentioned that we had a power surge every evening in that neighbourhood, and it turned out that's what was overloading the kilns.

If it just started happening after you moved, I might suggest looking into getting a good surge protector for all of your computer and game gear, if you haven't got one already.


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

Zeddish said:


> Rush hour.



If it was only an hour, yeah.

A power surge is pretty instantaneous. Surge, gone. She says this happens for several hours of the day. You don't get surges that long or regular.


----------



## OxfordTweed (May 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> If it was only an hour, yeah.
> 
> A power surge is pretty instantaneous. Surge, gone. She says this happens for several hours of the day. You don't get surges that long or regular.



Rush hour is just the name for it. But everybody near by is using microwaves, blow dryers, has every light in the house switched on.

It's likely interference from neighbours, if anything.


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

Zeddish said:


> Rush hour is just the name for it. But everybody near by is using microwaves, blow dryers, has every light in the house switched on.
> 
> It's likely interference from neighbours, if anything.



But not constantly all day every day. There is absolutely no way that kind of stuff would be consistent for that length of time.


To the OP: do you try and use the tablet much outside these times, or is this your set work times? One of my old tablets started to develop the jitters when the pen was running out of juice. Maybe you have a faulty pen or something?


----------



## Tannonclaw (May 1, 2010)

I have a Samsung LCD monitor which I don't keep close to my tablet, it's pretty far from the tablet compared to where a tablet would typically sit to a monitor I think.

I have a USB wireless connector in the front and my wacom tablet and my laser mouse plug into the back. I have checked if it's my wireless or my laser mouse by unplugging and playing with both and it didn't change.

I do live about 20 minutes away from an airport, however it is a private airport and rarely used. I live in the suburbs so I am not close to a whole lot of traffic. It's a little bit boony out here, near the appalachian foothills in nother Georgia. It's pretty temperate.

I don't wear any jewelery typically or anything out of the ordinary I would think. 

As far as I know I don't live within the vicinity of a ley line, and the only paranormal acitivity I would think of is the dead zombie soldiers from the battle of kennesaw climbing down the hill and chewing on my cable cords.

Typically in the morning everything is off and I am commonly the only one up and using the energy. This still happens even when no one else is in the house and most everything is off.  :/

Edit: to answer your other question, I don't have a set time to work. I will say that one person in this house does do phone work with a hospital here and it requires the phone and computer to connect up to the business. I thought this may be a possible reason for issues but this is still continuing when this computer is shut off on the off days. (For instance, this past month she has been going in to work and the computer has been off, and the tablet still has issues at approximately 9AM -9:15 AM every mornin)


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

Tried plugging the USB into another port? Sometimes, the front USB's can be a bit slower than the rear ones. The rear ones go directly into the hardware, front may have some lag due to cables.


----------



## Tannonclaw (May 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Tried plugging the USB into another port? Sometimes, the front USB's can be a bit slower than the rear ones. The rear ones go directly into the hardware, front may have some lag due to cables.



Yeah, that was actually a mistype. My tablet is plugged into the back instead of the front. I messed with these- at times I notice that if I plug one thing in, in the back, another thing might stop working from the USB though.

and thanks for trying so hard to help me out Void. :}


----------



## Zydala (May 1, 2010)

I feel like if you have to 'ground' yourself to use the tablet it might have to do with too much electromagnetic disruption? Like, too many chords on at once, or too much going on in that area. Speakers will sometimes disrupt things like that, too. Also magnets.

Maybe this is bad advice I dunno. :<


----------



## Tannonclaw (May 1, 2010)

Zydala said:


> I feel like if you have to 'ground' yourself to use the tablet it might have to do with too much electromagnetic disruption? Like, too many chords on at once, or too much going on in that area. Speakers will sometimes disrupt things like that, too. Also magnets.
> 
> Maybe this is bad advice I dunno. :<



Yeah, I agree. I feel like it must be something EM but I'm not sure what that could be. I checked if my monitor might be causing it, if the power cord I use could have done it, if my wireless could have done it. Ive tried to see if any of those being gone could have fixed it but nothing happened. I have a feeling this is something that turns on in the morning that may not be right in front of me. Just wonder what it could be. Who knows though really. Could be something the neighbors are doing too but they're pretty far from us.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 2, 2010)

You live in Georgia now, but where did you live before?


----------

